# Anti-Virus Software - ist desinfizieren gleich löschen?



## Crysisheld (6. Juni 2010)

*Anti-Virus Software - ist desinfizieren gleich löschen?*

Hi, 

ich habe mir gestern einen Virus am PC eingefangen, der alle exe Dateien befallen hat. Nun meine AV Software (Vipre 4 Premium) ist an sich gar nicht schlecht. Hat auch alle Bedrohungen gefunden, als es ans desinfizieren ging, merkte ich das das Programm Dateien löscht. Ist das bei allen Anti-Virus Programmen so? Wie desinfiziert ein AV Programm eine Datei? Funktioniert so etwas? Wieso wurden meine Dateien gelöscht und nicht desinfiziert? 

Ich habe leider recht wenig über die Funktionsweise von AV Programmen gefunden - interessiert mich aber dennoch. Wäre schön wenn jemand weiss, wie das genau vor sich geht und es hier postet. 

Danke


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Anti-Virus Software - ist desinfizieren gleich löschen?*

Nein, im Normalfall ist desinfizieren genau das: die Datei reinigen. Allerdings haben viele AV Programme die Option, einige per Default, das sie erst probieren zu desinfizieren, wenn das nicht erfolgreich ist, die Dateien zu löschen.

Ich hab Kasper Suite 2010 und hab es genauso eingestellt. Er prüft in Echtzeit, ob es sich um eine .exe Datei um einen Virus handelt, z.B. beim Herunterladen bzw. sogar entpacken von Archieven & löscht dementsprechend sofort und gnadenlos.

Warum auch nicht?

Welche .exe Datei aus dem WWW ist so selten und so wichtig, dass man sie nicht woanders auch herbekommt?


----------



## Crysisheld (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Anti-Virus Software - ist desinfizieren gleich löschen?*

Der Virus war in einerm Codec Pack versteckt, da ich wegen einem alten Spiel Windows XP aufgespielt hatte und nun die MPEGS meines Camcorders nicht aufmachen konnte. Als ich den Codec installieren wollte passierte nix, nur die Festplatte rödelte und dann schlug auch schon Vipre Alarm. während des Scannens wurden über 1600 exe Dateien auf meinem System befallen. Der Virus war Win32.virut.ce


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Anti-Virus Software - ist desinfizieren gleich löschen?*

Hmm, Codecpacks. Warum hast du nicht VLC genommen? Der kann fast alles ohne externe Plugins / Codecs / bla abspielen ...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Anti-Virus Software - ist desinfizieren gleich löschen?*

Da stellt sich auch die Frage, woher du dieses Codec-Pack hast. :o 
Ich hab auch nen Codec-Pack installiert, das hier (jedoch ne ältere Version): http://www.chip.de/downloads/K-Lite-Mega-Codec-Pack_23300451.html

Du musst immer sicher stellen, dass du möglichst seriöse Seiten ansteuerst, wenn es darum geht, tief ins System eingebettete Sachen wie Codecs und Treiber zu verwenden. 
Denn egal welches Antiviren-Programm oder Firewall du installiert hast: Wenn du selbst den Auslöser drückst, sprich die EXE öffnest, haben selbst gute Schutz-Programme keine Chance, eine Infektion durch Viren und andere Schädlinge aufzuhalten.


----------



## Crysisheld (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Anti-Virus Software - ist desinfizieren gleich löschen?*

tja, keine ahnung- das ist mir seit jahren nicht mehr passiert, dass ich auf einen Virus reinfalle. Ich glaube ich bin manchmal einfach zu naiv.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Anti-Virus Software - ist desinfizieren gleich löschen?*



Crysisheld schrieb:


> tja, keine ahnung- das ist mir seit jahren nicht mehr passiert, dass ich auf einen Virus reinfalle. Ich glaube ich bin manchmal einfach zu naiv.


  
Das nächste Mal gehst du mit einer gesunden Portion Skepsis an die Sache ^^.
Die Virenersteller werden auch immer ausgefuchster, was das Unterjubeln von Viren und anderen Schädlingen angeht - mit Naivität hat das nichts zu tun. 

Sowas kann jedem passieren.


----------

